
Dimming Betelgeuse is now also bent out of shape, new surface images show - clayt6
https://astronomy.com/news/2020/02/dimming-betelgeuse-is-also-bent-out-of-shape-new-surface-images-show
======
axilmar
It seems like it is dimmed due to another planetary body obscuring it.

